# Panel-PC mit Touchscreen Firewire Video-In zu verkaufen!!



## T5000 (22 März 2010)

*Panel-PC mit Touchscreen Firewire Video-In zu verkaufen!! PREISUPDATE!*

VERKAUFT
Gruss T5000


----------



## T5000 (4 April 2010)

Hallo,

kleines Preisupdate:

VHB 350EUR

Gruss T5000


----------



## T5000 (28 April 2010)

Preisupdate!

299EUR inkl. Versand!

Achso, das Netzteil von 230V->12V ist natürlich auch mit dabei!


----------



## T5000 (7 Mai 2010)

Verkauft! 
Gruss T5000


----------



## Matze001 (7 Mai 2010)

schade. aber freue mich für dich.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Panel PC (15 Dezember 2011)

*Verkaufe Panel PC von Advantech 153T*

Habe einige funktionierende Advantech PPC-153T zu verkaufen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen euer

Panel PC


----------



## Rudi (16 Dezember 2011)

Geht es etwas genauer. Noch besser mit Preisvorstellung ?


----------



## Panel PC (16 Dezember 2011)

http://www.advantech.com/applied/products/ppc-153t.pdf

habe auch eine Anzeige aufgegeben: http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...el-pc-153t-touchscreen-33805125?adId=33805125


----------

